# 6 y/o killed, Salem, CT



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually gasped when I read the headline...that's one of the few times in my life I've ever done that:

Salem child dies in wood chipper accident - Norwich, CT - The Bulletin

I assume the flatbeds were called by the State Police to transport the involved equipment to an evidence impound like they would do for a fatal car accident.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 10, 2012)

Sad story and it hits harder having 2 kids myself (2 and 2mnths) but my kids will NEVER be around my saws or chipper at 6 years old. I might not be the perfect parent but sometimes you wonder what people are really thinking.


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 10, 2012)

I would not want to be standing in that father's shoes, he has to live with that for the rest of his life. 
Tragic in no way comes close to describing what happened. I'll hold the rest of my comments for another 
time. My very sincerest condolences to family, friends, and all who were involved.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Report: 6-Year-Old Dies In Wood Chipper Accident - Courant.com


----------



## Zale (Apr 10, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I actually gasped when I read the headline...that's one of the few times in my life I've ever done that:
> 
> Salem child dies in wood chipper accident - Norwich, CT - The Bulletin
> 
> I assume the flatbeds were called by the State Police to transport the involved equipment to an evidence impound like they would do for a fatal car accident.



Very tragic. The reason they took the chipper was to take it apart and recover what is left of the child's body.


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2012)

This news makes me sick.

I just hope and pray to God that anyone who reads this takes away from it that a tree operation job site is no place for children to be present and unattended.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 10, 2012)

Zale said:


> Very tragic. The reason they took the chipper was to take it apart and recover what is left of the child's body.



Not details we needed to know


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 10, 2012)

> The reason they took the chipper was to take it apart and recover what is left of the child's body.



Ayup; they updated the photos since my original post, I figured some folks would wonder why there were flatbeds mixed in the with the cruisers. 

Twenty years ago I was involved as one of the EMTs on a man v. corn chopper. Funeral home under the ME's direction took what could be taken and we cleaned up the machinery since that wasn't something the farmer should have to deal with.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 10, 2012)

tree md said:


> This news makes me sick.
> 
> I just hope and pray to God that anyone who reads this takes away from it that a tree operation job site is no place for children to be present and unattended.



Yeah, thats putting it mildy. However, that man (the father) will live in his own private hell for the rest of his days......Children have NO place around a wood chipper. My God.......


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was at a customer's place this evening and caught a piece of the news coverage on her TV. Kind of had my doubts about what really could have happened until now.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 12, 2012)

*many adults..............*

have no business near a chipper.

NO CHILDREN have any business being near one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't even BEGIN to wrap my head around how horrible that had to be for that child. And how horrible it will be for his father and the whole family. That is a very sad, very tragic situation. God be with them....


----------



## TreeSurfer (Apr 14, 2012)

what kinda chipper was it. hydro auto feed or chuck and duck?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 14, 2012)

Discussion got a little heated in the firewood fourm:
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/198248.htm


----------



## R2D (May 10, 2012)

My heart was stuck in my throat and I was in shock when reading this. I got three children and I can't imagine losing them. 



TreePointer said:


> Discussion got a little heated in the firewood fourm:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/198248.htm



It sure did.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 12, 2012)

WOW, I have a 3 boys, 15,18,20. The older ones help, time to time, my 20 y/o is pretty damn good, but, I cringe when they are near any equipment, just the dad in me. I cannot imagine what that guy is going thru, little guy just wanted to help dad. Very sad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 12, 2012)

I would just roll up in a ball and die ... I mean to have that on my head and to think that it happened in such a horrible way that the impression of everytime that you hear or see a wood chipper that vision , I mean that man will be tormented til the end of time, I had to read and leave the other thread about this accident , cause reading some of the horrific things that were said about the judgement of the father I mean this is a public forum reguarding a man who witnessed one of his children killed by a wood chipper , I mean his other children were there apparently aswell and to say GOOD I mean thats just too far , even for me and I am a cold person admittedly but that WOW WAY TOO FAR


----------



## beastmaster (May 13, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I would just roll up in a ball and die ... I mean to have that on my head and to think that it happened in such a horrible way that the impression of everytime that you hear or see a wood chipper that vision , I mean that man will be tormented til the end of time, I had to read and leave the other thread about this accident , cause reading some of the horrific things that were said about the judgement of the father I mean this is a public forum reguarding a man who witnessed one of his children killed by a wood chipper , I mean his other children were there apparently aswell and to say GOOD I mean thats just too far , even for me and I am a cold person admittedly but that WOW WAY TOO FAR



I haven't read the other thread, but I can just imagine what is being said. What done is done, but the horror of what happened will change and haunt that father and other children and that whole family tell their last days. Hindsight is always 20/20.
I can't even imagine the magnitude of guilt and suffering, and pain the father is feeling or what horror his brothers witnessed. Any judgement or blame we can come up with pales in comparison of what they must live with for rest their lifes. This is a time for prayers and compassion.


----------

